# JBL 2226H cone repair?



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all. I just got some 2226H's in the mail and it appears one of them got damaged during shipping. Is there any way to repair this without buying a recone kit ($70-$100)? I'm not worried so much about the crack since I can fix that with some watered down glue, but I am worried about the chafing on the cone itself. The cone also sits a fair amount below neutral in its range, which worries me as well.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

The cone sitting below neutral is a real problem. I cannot imagine the driver is undamaged. I mean, _really _damaged. Check the spider and see if it is cracked. You might also ohm the voice coil, which might prove nothing if it really was damaged during shipping. 

You are definitely facing a complete recone or you need to get your money back. This one arrived DOA.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Dan. Cone damage like that, usually the result of something sitting on it for a long time will usually warp the cone and spider, making it so that it's off center. Usually the former will go off center in the coil gap as well. Even with the holes patched, the driver will probably rub.

You're definitely into recone territory here.


----------

